# Die Sau hat Löcher, hält das noch was aus ?



## Kimon (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

bin seit heute im Besitz eines Alutech Wildsau Enduro Rahmens,
habe allerdings jetzt erst als ich den Rahmen direkt vor mir habe gesehen, dass der Vorbesitzer wohl Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt hat, keine Ahnung wozu die gut sind aber was meint Ihr, hält das noch einigermaßen was aus oder zerbricht mir das Teil nach der ersten Fahrt ?
Die Löcher sind wie man ja eigentlich ganz gut erkennt sauber gebohrt, also keine Risse oder sonstiges vorhanden.
Ist erstmal nicht für hartes Gelände geplant, Touren und AM.
Danke

lg Simon


----------



## Machiavelli (3. August 2012)

Also ich würd mal nachfragen, ob der Jürgen das evtl. auf Wunsch so geschweißt hat. Falls nein, würde ich das Teil schleunigst zurückgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (3. August 2012)

Sieht für mich aus wie ein gezieltes zerstören des Rahmens aus wie es teils bei Gewährleistungsfällen verlangt wird. Auch wenn das Ding nicht sofort auseinanderfällt würde ich es nur noch dazu  nutzen um es dem Verkäufer um die Ohren zu hauen (solang er dieses "Feature" nicht eindeutig erwähnt hat)


----------



## EL Pablo (3. August 2012)

geschwindigkeitslöcher


----------



## Piefke (3. August 2012)

Mit diesem Rahmen würde ich keinen Meter fahren, nicht mal auf der Straße.

Das sieht eher wie ein Ausstellungsrahmen aus, wo man sieht, wie dick das Material ist und wie es von innen aussieht.

Kontaktier einfach mal den Jü und sag ihm die Rahmennummer.


----------



## Kimon (3. August 2012)

Okay, danke euch habe schon eine Antwort von Jürgen erhalten, das gibts nicht. Werde sofort den Verkäufer kontaktieren, die Löcher wurden nicht erwähnt.
Hier die Antwort von Jürgen 





> [FONT="]Das  ist ein rahmen der aus Garantiegründen getausch wurde und für einen  bikehändler so als reines ausstellungstück abgegeben wurde, der rahmen  ist nicht fahrbarer  ist schrott und hätte nie verkauft werden dürfen.[/FONT]




Danke euch

lg Simon


----------



## Del-Drago (3. August 2012)

einfach nur gaga, fahrlässig so was zu verkaufen


----------



## Kimon (3. August 2012)

Das hier war die Beschreibung :



> *Biete gebrauchten Alutech Wildsau Enduro Rahmen Set*​ * Rahmenhöhe 48 cm mit Dämpfer, Federgabel Marzocchi Bomber MX,Steuersatz .*​ * Minimale Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden, jedoch weder Dellen oder Risse. *
> *Er ist in einem guten Zustand (bei Bilder ersichtlich), da nicht wirklich viel genutzt.*​



und als gebrauchten Artikel angegeben, sollte also funktionstüchtig sein, eindeutiger Betrug.


----------



## Del-Drago (3. August 2012)

was meinbt der verkäufer?


----------



## Kimon (3. August 2012)

Habe noch keine Antwort erhalten, bin mal gespannt ob er sich überhaupt meldet. Hab ne Frist bis morgen Abend gesetzt, dann werde ich es melden.


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. August 2012)

Krass!

Da sollte man mal nachforschen welcher Händler den Rahmen verkauft hat! Ist ja auch im Sinne von Alutech das sowas nicht in den Umlauf kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (3. August 2012)

Hat der Verkäufer den Rahmen von der anderen Seite fotografiert?
und dann diese Beschreibung, damit sollte man zur Polizei gehen - das ist Betrug!!!


----------



## Kimon (3. August 2012)

Nein, der Rahmen wurde schon von der richtigen Seite fotografiert allerdings ist das Bild so klein, dass man die LÃ¶cher nicht erkennt bzw. ich habe bei der Beschreibung nie daran gedacht, dass dort LÃ¶cher im Rahmen sind.
Ich dachte das wÃ¤ren silberne KreisfÃ¶rmige Aufkleber oder sowas, kann man ja wirklich nicht mit sowas rechnen.
Wenn ich das Bild jetzt anschaue erkenne ich die LÃ¶cher natÃ¼rlich aber weis ja jetzt auch das es welche sind.



Edit:/ Okay habe eine Antwort erhalten, scheint sich um eine JÃ¼ngere Frau zu handeln die sich damit nicht auskennt, hat den Rahmen anscheinend selbst erst vor 2 Wochen fÃ¼r 300â¬ gekauft und sich dann aber doch nicht getraut ein Bike selbst zu bauen.
Werde mein Geld wohl wieder bekommen und Sie wird wohl versuchen das Geld vom ursprÃ¼nglichen KÃ¤ufer wieder zu besorgen.


----------



## Piefke (3. August 2012)

Kimon schrieb:


> Edit:/ Okay habe eine Antwort erhalten, scheint sich um eine Jüngere Frau zu handeln die sich damit nicht auskennt, hat den Rahmen anscheinend selbst erst vor 2 Wochen für 300 gekauft und sich dann aber doch nicht getraut ein Bike selbst zu bauen.
> Werde mein Geld wohl wieder bekommen und Sie wird wohl versuchen das Geld vom ursprünglichen Käufer wieder zu besorgen.


Nette Geschichte

ein Schelm, der dabei Arges denkt...


----------



## salamikka (7. August 2012)

Gibt´s anscheinend mehr von oder der probierts wieder:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Fully-Al...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41691a62a9

Er oder Sie weist nun auf die vier "Wandhalterungen" hin


----------



## Piefke (7. August 2012)

Das ist eindeutig Betrug und schadet dem Ruf von Alutech - man sollte das mal dem Jü mitteilen.


----------



## ollo (7. August 2012)

wäre mal wieder ein Grund sich bei Ebay anzumelden und Fragen an den Verkäufer zu stellen ....... @ Piefke 


dumm nur das man sich kaufen kann was man will, es fehlt einzig der Hinweis das das Rad auf keinen Fall gefahren werden darf..... aber vielleicht ist ja einer Scharf auf die Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (7. August 2012)

ich habe dem verkäufer geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass der rahmen unfahrbar ist und das er das ergänzen muss, anderfalls werde ich den fall bei ebay melden.

grüße


----------



## salamikka (7. August 2012)

Ich hatte den Verkäufer auch bereits heute Nachmittag auf das kleine "Missgeschick" geschrieben und war so frei ihm auch nen Link der ihn exakt hierher führt mitzusenden.

Inzwischen hat er den Rahmen als unfahrbares Ausstellungstück deklariert.

Was ist das für eine Welt???

Gruß Mikka


----------



## ollo (7. August 2012)

salamikka schrieb:


> ...........
> Was ist das für eine Welt???
> 
> Gruß Mikka




"jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf Welt" würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. August 2012)

Die Gabel ist aber auch heftig schief.


----------



## Piefke (8. August 2012)

Die Auktion wurde inzwischen beendet.


----------



## Peeeet (8. August 2012)

Damn ich hätte ihn gekauft...

So wird eine Wildsau direkt viel leichter


----------



## Splash (8. August 2012)

Als Deko für die Werkstatt wär der bestimmt cool ...


----------

